# Demnächst, in Nürnberg, auf der Automationsmesse ...



## heisch (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kollegen und WinCCf- Mitopfer !

Wenn Ihr  schon mal auf der Automatisierungs-Spielzeugmesse in Nürnberg vobeikommt....

BITTE NICHT VERGESSEN:

Es schadet nichts, mal bei Siemens vorbei zu gehen, und bei der WinCC flexible-Truppe zu fragen, weshalb alle Eingabefenster für Variablen, Textlisten, Bildnamen etc immer noch zu kurz sind, obwohl die Kunden (= wir ) seit Jahren fordern, daß diese hinsichtlich der Programmierergonomie länger sein sollten.

Es schadet ausserdem in der Regel nichts, darauf hinzuweisen, dass andere Firmen auf Kundenforderungen besser reagieren.

Ich vergesse in der Regel auch nicht, zu erwähnen:
Wer mich als Kunden ignoriert, den ignoriere ich wenn möglich auch als Lieferanten.

( Wie der eine oder andere bei ProProFlex schon gesehen hat, habe ich mich an diesem Theam festgebissen. 
Grund:
- Es nervt in JEDEM Projekt.
- Es wäre Siemens-seitig ein Klacks, dies zu ändern.
- Es zeigt beispielhaft und offensichtlich , wie umwichtig Kundenwünsche für  die Herrschaften sind. 
)

Also : nicht vergessen !!

Gruss Werner


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Oktober 2010)

... nur sollten wir aufpassen, dass wir da nicht in den Gefahrenbereich eines Wasserwerfers von Siemens laufen. Der allmächtige Siemens hat da nämlich das Recht dazu, unsere Ein-/Ausgabefelder kleiner als nötig zu machen ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Oktober 2010)

Es wird ja dieses Jahr dort auch die "HOCHZEIT" von WinCC und Flexible vorgestellt!


----------



## Ralle (19 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Es wird ja dieses Jahr dort auch die "HOCHZEIT" von WinCC und Flexible vorgestellt!



Das wird eh eine Katastrophe und ich neige eher nicht zu Fatalismus. Aber die Vorstellung, "Alles in einem Fenster", so wie es ja bei WinCC-Flex ist, auch im neuen TIA vorzufinden erzeugt wirklich Brechreiz in mir. Man muß doch nun wirklich nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen, nur weil es angeblich Hipp ist!


----------



## IBFS (19 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das wird eh eine Katastrophe und ich neige eher nicht zu Fatalismus. Aber die Vorstellung, "Alles in einem Fenster", so wie es ja bei WinCC-Flex ist, auch im neuen TIA vorzufinden erzeugt wirklich Brechreiz in mir. Man muß doch nun wirklich nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen, nur weil es angeblich Hipp ist!


 

"Alles in einem Fenster" ist MIST

siehe CODESYS
siehe RS5000
siehe UND UND UND

Frank


----------



## MSB (19 Oktober 2010)

heisch schrieb:


> Ich vergesse in der Regel auch nicht, zu erwähnen:
> Wer mich als Kunden ignoriert, den ignoriere ich wenn möglich auch als Lieferanten.


Ganz ehrlich:
Mach das doch einfach ... ignoriere WinCC Flex ... such dir bei einer anderen Mutter ne schönere Tochter,
wenn das nun jeder machen würde hätte sich das Thema eh ganz schnell erledigt.

Wenn du das nicht machst, dann ist das ohnehin nur eine hohle Phrase, und würde mich,
wenn ich denn nun Siemens wäre, zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt sowieso nicht interessieren.

P.S.
Diese Diskussion bezüglich Flex fand ich auf die hier vorgetragene Art vom ersten Augenblick für absolut sinnfrei.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> "Alles in einem Fenster" ist MIST
> 
> siehe CODESYS
> siehe RS5000
> ...



ich erinnere mich an deine bildhafte darstellung ... wie du per drag'n'drop deine einstellung in vier unterschiedliche projekte gezogen hast ... und alles in der luft ... irre


----------



## argv_user (19 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Diskussion bezüglich Flex fand ich auf die hier vorgetragene Art vom ersten Augenblick für absolut sinnfrei.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Das ist ja doch eher Auffassungssache. Die einen finden sich mit einer Situation ab, die andern versuchen etwas zu tun.  Ob es was hilft oder nicht steht auf einem andern Blatt.
Aber eines dürfte doch klar sein: wenn man es ihnen nicht sagt, so denken sie, sie machen alles richtig; und dann weiter so.


----------



## MSB (19 Oktober 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das ist ja doch eher Auffassungssache. Die einen finden sich mit einer Situation ab, die andern versuchen etwas zu tun.  Ob es was hilft oder nicht steht auf einem andern Blatt.
> Aber eines dürfte doch klar sein: wenn man es ihnen nicht sagt, so denken sie, sie machen alles richtig; und dann weiter so.



Gegenthese, das "Sie" es wissen, speziell diese Punkte, dürfte absolut klar sein.

Daher die These:
Interessiert es irgendwen, außer ein paar Programmierer, die sich gelegentlich drüber aufregen,
aber die Gerätschaften im Regelfall nicht einkaufen und oder Ausrüstungsvorschriften erstellen.
Werden dadurch nennenswert weniger Panel/Runtimes verkauft?
Offensichtlich wohl eher nicht ... also was solls?

Wenn es irgendwen auch nur im Ansatz interessieren würde, dann wäre es eh schon lang behoben,
solange die Schose Verkaufszahlentechnisch auch so funktioniert gibt es auch keine (Betriebswirtschaftliche) Notwendigkeit irgendwas zu ändern.

Nach der Logik, und konsequent durchgezogen, wäre WinCC Flex wohl anno 2004 im Beta-Stadium stecken geblieben,
und stillschweigend als "Ausrutscher" vom Markt verschwunden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## heisch (20 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Mach das doch einfach ... ignoriere WinCC Flex ... such dir bei einer anderen Mutter ne schönere Tochter,
> wenn das nun jeder machen würde hätte sich das Thema eh ganz schnell erledigt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Manuel,

"Provokant", "agressiv" hätte ich verstanden, "sinnfrei" kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

Es  geht um eines der Werkzeuge, mit denen ich mein Geld verdiene, und da  halte ich es schon für sinnvoll, dass die "gut in der Hand liegen". 

Tendenziell hast Du recht: man sollte das Zeugs nicht kaufen.

Allerdings kennen wir ja alle das Phänomen, dass der Endkunde oft darauf besteht. 
So  auch im aktuellen Projekt: ich habe heftig dagegen gekämpft, aber der  Endkunde und sein Berater ( der nix anderes kennt) wollten Siemens.

Es spricht natürlich auch Einiges in Allgemeinen für Siemens:
Ich wollte für meine Türkei-Aktivitäten man Sütron ausprobieren. 

Problem: 
Sütron müßte ich in Deutschland bestellen und selbst exportieren,
D.h: im Falle eines Ausfalls: Sütron ist in der Türkei exotisch, also u.U. extra anreisen um ein OP zu tauschen.
Siemens  finde ich in der Türkei an mindestens 5 Standorten, da kann ich ggf.  einen Siemens-Wartungsmann losschicken, mit dem Ersatzgerät bereits  unter'n Arm, der das für mich erledigt.

Also wurde jetzt ein Siemens-OP eingeplant.

In 2007 geschehen: 
Ich  war gerade aus der Tükei zurück, noch im Auto von Frankfurt-Flughafen  in die sonnige Pfalz, da kam schon der Anruf:"Komm zurück".
Die Kollegen haben an dem Buskabel rumgespielt, worauf die Doppel-CPU-S5 nicht mehr wollte.
Die hat dann ein Kollege von Siemens Ankara wieder angeschubst.

Nu hammer das Problem:
a) Es gibt durchaus Gründe, Siemens einzusetzen, allein wegen der Logistik.
b) Es gibt bei verschiedenen Produkten ebenfalls Gründe sie eher nicht einzusetzen, z.B. bei WCCf

Wäre es nicht besser, im Übrigen auch für Siemens, wenn b) entfallen würde?

Ich habe im Laufe der Jahrzehnte im Übrigen gelernt, daß ich nicht das bekommen kann was ich will, wenn ich es nicht sage.

Dilematös:  Siemens lässt solche Sachen wie Ergonomie und Bedienbarkeit von  Instituten prüfen. Da kommen dann "schöne" Sachen raus, Siehe z.B.die  neue Mall.

Nun haben wir aber das Problem, daß die Herren  Ergonomen, heute die Volksbank und morgen Siemens beraten, d.h. sie  haben hisichtlich der Anwendung des Werkzeugs, über dessen Gestaltung  sie beraten, keinerlei Ahnung.
Also beraten sie nicht mit Augenmerk auf Funktion, sondern auf Design, d.h. die "Schönheit" der Oberfläche.

Was wir allerdings brauchen, sind "Werkzeuge". Die sollen nicht hübsch sondern funktional sein.
Und  genau das wir zusehends zum Problem. Wir bekommen immer "schönere" aber  unbrauchbarere Sachen. Wenn wir nicht sagen was wir brauchen, wird das  immer schlimmer.

Auch die Hoffnung, daß Siemens etwas an den  Verkaufszahlen merken würde, geht fehl, denn schliesslich spricht  Einiges für Siemens (s.o.).

Ausserdem: 
Im Baumarkt, wo 100  Hämmer nebeneinander liegen, wird der Hammer in Form der Venus von Milo  öfters liegenbleiben. Der Hersteller wird seine Produktpalette relativ  schnell korrigieren.

Da hier das Ganze aber schon ein wenig  Monopolcharakter hat, ist die übliche Bewegungsgeschichte eine andere.  Ich sehe daher eher einen anderen Zusammenhang:
Denkt nur mal an die ehemaligen Non-plus-ultra-Firmen "Digital" und  "Silicon Graphics" oder "Novell".
Für  die hat schliesslich auch lange Zeit Einiges gesprochen. Und,  vielleicht eher aus Gewohnheit, habe ihre Kunden auch fleissig weiter  gekauft, obwohl auch damals schon Einiges dagegen sprach.
Irgendwann war aber dann die Entfernung zum Markt so groß, daß eine Neuorientierung nicht mehr möglich war.

OK, wir sprechen hier nur von einem Detail des Geschäftsbereichs A&D, aber denkt mal z.B. die S7-1200:
Die wurde auch schon verkauft, obwohl sie noch garnicht fertig war ( z.B indirekte Adressierung)

Ich sehe da eine Tendenz, die mir nicht gefällt.

"Digital", "Silicon Graphics" .....
Das wünsche ich Siemens nicht .. und meinen Siemens-Aktien schon garnicht    :wink: 


Gruss Werner


----------



## MSB (20 Oktober 2010)

Sinnfrei aus dem Grund:
Die herangehensweise "nehm ich halt was anderes" ist so alt wie Flex selbst,
seinerzeit aber noch mit vergleichsweise gravierenden Problemen.

Die Gründe (hier) die du beschreibst kenne ich in ähnlicher Form ja auch,
ist ja nicht so, als das das nicht auch mein quasi täglich Brot ist.

Auch ist es nicht so, dass ich dir grundsätzlich widerspreche, aber solange das Zeuch an gefühlt 80% der Maschinen,
verbaut ist, ist die Argumentation auf diese Art sinnfrei, weil:
a) keiner was anderes nehmen kann (Vorschriften beim Kunden, Logistik)
b) er sowieso nichts besseres kennt



> Ich habe im Laufe der Jahrzehnte im Übrigen gelernt, daß ich nicht das bekommen kann was ich will, wenn ich es nicht sage.


Auch schon geschrieben, deine oben genannten Probleme sind schon seit Jahren (vermutlich) auch bei Siemens bekannt.
Ist ja nicht so, dass du der erste wärst, dem das auffällt.
Da sich bisher nichts geändert hat, was wäre nun also deine persönliche logische Konsequenz ... richtig, denn nun wären wir beim Punkt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2010)

heisch schrieb:


> Dilematös: Siemens lässt solche Sachen wie Ergonomie und Bedienbarkeit von Instituten prüfen. Da kommen dann "schöne" Sachen raus, Siehe z.B.die neue Mall.
> 
> Nun haben wir aber das Problem, daß die Herren Ergonomen, heute die Volksbank und morgen Siemens beraten, d.h. sie haben hisichtlich der Anwendung des Werkzeugs, über dessen Gestaltung sie beraten, keinerlei Ahnung.
> Also beraten sie nicht mit Augenmerk auf Funktion, sondern auf Design, d.h. die "Schönheit" der Oberfläche.


 
Ein schönes Beispiel, die neue Siemens Mall ist der letzte Dreck, damit
kann mann auch nicht Arbeiten. Wenn du damit ein Projekt zusammen
klicken möchtest, bist du in Rente bevor du damit fertig geworden bist.

Wer sich so etwas ausdenkt, sollte lieber einen Kaffeeautomaten im 
Altersheim Programmieren, die haben dort ein wenig mehr Zeit wie ein
normaler Projekteur.


----------



## MSB (20 Oktober 2010)

Eine Sache möchte ich noch nachschieben:


			
				heisch schrieb:
			
		

> Nu hammer das Problem:
> a) Es gibt durchaus Gründe, Siemens einzusetzen, allein wegen der Logistik.
> b) Es gibt bei verschiedenen Produkten ebenfalls Gründe sie eher nicht einzusetzen, z.B. bei WCCf
> 
> Wäre es nicht besser, im Übrigen auch für Siemens, wenn b) entfallen würde?



b) wird es immer geben, die Frage ist nur ob b) wg. derart "trivialen" Dingen entstehen sollte.



			
				heisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was wir allerdings brauchen, sind "Werkzeuge". Die sollen nicht hübsch sondern funktional sein.
> Und  genau das wir zusehends zum Problem. Wir bekommen immer "schönere" aber  unbrauchbarere Sachen. Wenn wir nicht sagen was wir brauchen, wird das  immer schlimmer.


Betrachten wir das historisch, es kam irgendwann 2003 oder 2004 WinCC Flex auf den Markt,
das Feedback ist seit jeher mehr oder weniger grottenschlecht, aus div. Gründen,
weswegen sich manche beholfen haben, weiterhin Protool einzusetzen.

Da man nun ja eigentlich schon hätte wissen müssen, wie die Anwender auf derartige Produkte reagieren,
hat man nun also eine halbfertige S7-1200, mit einem noch halbfertigeren Step7 Basic nachgeschoben,
mit nur sehr bedingt positiveren Feedback.

Die nächste Überraschung steht ja mit dem "Automation Portal" bereits ins Haus,
warten wir mal ab, ob die nach 2 eher misslungenen Neuprodukten nun mal was brauchbares zu wege bringen,
sprich ein schlankes, schnörkelloses, effektives Werkzeug.
Allerdings ist momentan die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das vorm Fenster der Weihnachtsmann vorbeisegelt,
als bedeutend höher anzusehen.

Du siehst also, im Prinzip sind wir uns einig, aber im Moment schaut es wohl eher so aus,
das schöne Bildchen, welche sich gut in einem Prospekt beim Herrn Einkaufsleiter machen,
offensichtlich sehr viel wichtiger sind als eine robuste Technische Lösung/Werkzeug.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Oktober 2010)

heisch schrieb:


> Es schadet nichts, mal bei Siemens vorbei zu gehen, und bei der WinCC flexible-Truppe zu fragen, weshalb alle Eingabefenster für Variablen, Textlisten, Bildnamen etc immer noch zu kurz sind, obwohl die Kunden (= wir ) seit Jahren fordern, daß diese hinsichtlich der Programmierergonomie länger sein sollten.


grad komm ich von Montage heim und kann diesen Statz nur wieder mal doppelt unterstreichen 

... und diese ständig neuen images. Wegen einer Pipifax-Änderung ein neues Image übertragen ist eine derartige Zumutung ...

Und höchste Konzentration gefordert! dass man das Update nicht leichtfertig macht, bevor man Benutzerverwaltung und eventuelle Rezepte gesichert hat :? ... und die sollte man dann auch nicht vegessen, zu restaurieren ...


----------



## Perfektionist (18 November 2010)

Da das nächste Woche aktuell wird und mich heute mein Vertriebspartner fast beleidigt gefragt hat, warum ich nicht kommen werde, hole ich das mal wieder hoch.

Eigentlich gehörts ja eher an den Stammtisch, das neue TIA-Portal ist ja nicht mehr richtig SPS, HMI oder Antriebstechnik zuordenbar.

Nächste Woche soll es ja irgendeine Art Vorgeschmack (soll _den_ nicht bereits 10.5 darstellen?) auf das geben, was uns Anfang nächsten Jahres erwarten soll.

Was heute telefonisch davon zu uns durchgedrungen ist, ist folgendes: WinCC und Flex sollen sterben (?) und im TIA-Portal wiederauferstehen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das mein Chef richtig verstanden hat, ich höre davon ja bereits seit gut fünf Jahren und kann es inzwischen nicht mehr so recht glauben.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es was neues geben wird, das das alte nicht so recht vollständig wird ersetzen können.

Worauf mein Chef nun auch geil ist, dass man nun die gesamte Gerätefamilie (1200er bis 400er) mit der neuen Software programmieren kann. Ich habe ihm noch nicht gesagt, dass dies schon immer möglich war - man Microwin auch in S7 integrieren kann. Ich glaube nicht an Wunder - aber wenn sie wirklich geschehen? 300er AWL auf einer 1200er? Ich glaubs erst, wenn ichs sehe. Und die 1200er dann nicht zehnmal langsamer ist, als wenn sie den original 200er Dialekt ausführen würde.

Viel Spass auf der Messe! Ich persönlich komme nicht. Obwohl ich bequem auf dem Beifahrersitz bei meinem Chef Platz nehmen dürfte. Aber was soll ich auf der Messe irgend so eine Lobhudelei über mich ergehen lassen? Die Jungs dürfen jederzeit bei mir im Büro vorbeikommen und mich gerne befragen, was ich nun wirklich für meine tägliche Arbeit benötige ...


----------



## corrado (18 November 2010)

Wegen big S nicht auf die Messe gehen ??
Ich lass den meist überlaufenen Stand schon seit Jahren links liegen. Ich schätze dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder genug Interessantes zu sehen gibt. Andere Firmen haben auch feine, begutachtenswerte Produkte.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## IBFS (18 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es was neues geben wird, das das alte nicht so recht vollständig wird ersetzen können.


 
Ich habe da auch so meine Bedenken. Der Wechsel von S5 -> S7 war
dringend nötig, aber dieser ganze "ONE_WINDOW"-Käse jetzt, nervt 
mich schon bei Allen Bradley und CoDeSys. Alle reden von skalierbarer Software
und dann packt man nun alles in ein Fenster. Ich bin mal gespannt 
auf nächste Woche.  Alles wird gut oder auch nicht. 

Frank


----------

